# The Phantom



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

This year I added a new prop called The Phantom. It was inspired by the Hatbox Ghost and the Phantom from Phantom Manor in Disney Paris. I wanted to create a character that could serve as the narrator or Ghost Host for my haunt.

I built the prop using a talking skull, BooTunes MP3 player, a motion sensor, a Costco skeleton and a victorian halloween costume. The last part was the audio. I wrote an original audio script that tells the backstory of my haunt (it is in the night video segment in the video link below) and used 5 other scripts from other ghost videos. I tried using my voice in Audacity but I could not get it sound right. I ended up working with Dick Terhune to record the scripts. He is a voice actor and is featured on Hauntcast. He did a great job and really made the character come to life.

The prop worked great on Halloween night. I had lots of great comments on it. I also had many adults and kids just stand there and listen to all the different segments. Below is the link to the video and photos. The night video is not great but hopefully it gives you an idea of how it worked.

Prop Video






Prop Pics


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love it! What a great prop and so well executed, right down to the outfit. I can imagine kids and adults just wanting to linger and listen to what he says. Beautiful backdrop too. Love the gargoyle pedestals and crypt walls. Really wonderful display!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just wonderful! I love the prop, the speeches...he is fantastic. Can I ask a few questions? Did you write the wordage and who did the voice? It is very classic and I love the storyline. He is pretty fantastic, you should be very pleased...clap, clap, clap....I am giving you a standing "O". It was fantastic.


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words jdubbya and Pumpkin5! Pumpkin5...I wrote the script for the night portion of the video. This is the backstory for my Haunt. I used the script from one of the videos in Macabre Manor from AtmosfearFX for the daytime video. I liked the script but did not like their video. I made some minor edits. The voice work was done by Dick Terhune. He is featured on Hauntcast and does commercials for professional haunts. I think he did a great job and would highly recommend him.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree, the voice is AWESOME!!! He has a Vincent Price quality to his voice. Very impressive stuff....I really liked it a lot. I am very impressed with your set up. Thanks for answering my queries, that shows you're a first class guy. Awesome! I can't wait to see more photos, or of what you have planned for next year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This guy is BOSS and the lighting really spooks it up more


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool!
His voice is awesome!
Way to go


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! He is such a handsome fellow and has such a fabulous voice and movements. What a shining star to have gracing your haunt - beautifully done and beautifully showcased.

We so have to get our three axis skull up and running now...:jol:


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

What a great prop!!! Absolutely brilliant!

Love the back story and production!

Did you use VSA to animate him and with the video, or something else?

Well Done!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done and a great addition to your haunt!


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments. MBrennon...I used a talking Skull from FrightProps. It reacts to audio and randomly selects eye and neck movements. The jaw synces with the audio. You can do lots of adjustments on sensitivity, eye movements, neck movements, LED intensity, etc. They have a great video on the product page that shows the details. I hope that answers your question.


----------

